# Checy Tahoe



## hillbilly47 (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone seen or heard of a problem with front airdam pushing sand at OBX with a Thahoe. Might be my next puchase THANKS!!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Every front air dam unless one has a six inch body lift and 38 inch tires pushes sand once in a while when the going gets deep

You want the air dam to push sand out of the way so sand does not get into more important stuff like your transfer case solenoid wiring or brake or fuel lines or transmission wiring.

Think of the air dam as a friendly little snow plow

I had a Chevy with a six inch lift with 38 inch monster mudders that never pushed sand, it did wobble around a bit if you hit a hole in the highway at 70 and I swore I would never lift up another vehicle again


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

We have a suburban ( tahoe with 8" more body) and it does fine. The newer suburban/tahoes with the low profile tires do not do as well in sand as the older ones with the high sidewalls.


----------



## hillbilly47 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Boys! If I buy one I'll get the 20" wheels maybe that will help a little anyway.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

We love ours and they are very comfortable and capable vehicles. Although the 2005 and newer models have far too much plastic and styling garbage to cater to the house fraus and got away from the truck roots of the vehicle.


----------



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

hillbilly47 said:


> Thanks Boys! If I buy one I'll get the 20" wheels maybe that will help a little anyway.


thats backwards of what you want. you want small wheels with larger tires = taller sidewalls so you can air down for more traction. esp if in mud and/or sand.

get the 16 or 17" wheel package if you have that ability. 20s are nice on the road for handling...but how fast are you really planning on taking corners in a tall suv?


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

RobinsonFam1 said:


> thats backwards of what you want. you want small wheels with larger tires = taller sidewalls so you can air down for more traction. esp if in mud and/or sand.
> 
> get the 16 or 17" wheel package if you have that ability. 20s are nice on the road for handling...but how fast are you really planning on taking corners in a tall suv?


+1 plus you will save when it comes time to buy tires, you can buy tires for the old 15" wheels for about 1/4 or less then the price of 20 wheel


----------



## hillbilly47 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks yall thats good advice and well taken


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would go with the Z71 option if you want it for the beach. It's more off road oriented. It comes stock with AT 18" wheels and tires. It also has great on road fell. I have the Z71 package on my 07 burban.


----------



## dres79 (Sep 10, 2010)

+1

What year model are you talking about?

I have an 05 z71 that before was lifted never had a problem. Also have an 05 LT with that little lip up front and that has some clearance problems at times, but nothing that will stop you from going. 
As said before z71 is the way to go.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I have a 2003 Tahoe LT and have never had any problems on the beach. Go for it.


----------



## dres79 (Sep 10, 2010)

05 z71 and it loves the beach ... go with the Z!


----------



## DrumDum1986 (Oct 14, 2012)

2000 Tahoe limited Z71 and never had an issue, best truck in my opinion.


----------



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

The new body style absolutely pushes sand....It can be removed pretty easily when you're at the back, but you lose a good chunck of gas mileage if you don't put it back on after your trip. 

The 2006 and older Tahoes don't tend to dig at all.


----------

